# Ergo dankung has landed !



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

From Charlie 8 via China
The long awaited dankung style 
Ergo stainless steel ring shooter with looped tubes,extra tubing and a spare pouch and a pair of kick ass magnets 
The double loops are a bear to pull so I'm gonna rig it up "Dgui" style one single loop. Pics to 
Follow .


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Seems to be a great shooter


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

It is an excellent shooter!can tool up any weight 
Tubing a heavy duty SS


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. I love that single DGUI loop.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

mr. green said:


> Thank you for sharing. I love that single DGUI loop.
> 
> G .
> 
> ...


----------



## virginn (Sep 25, 2015)

I come from China, this is traditional style slingshot in China. Nice One！


----------

